# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Busted wing

## Kurt

This afternoon I had an accident with a chainsaw and split open the back of my right hand. I was lucky that I did not hit any nerves or tendons. I do, however, have 12 stitches and my right hand is out of commission for now. So I am typing with my left hand only, that its going very tough keeping up with all your posts, but will try to. So please do me a favor and only PM (or any kind of message) me if its absolutely necessary.

----------


## 1beataway

Oh my gosh. That's horrible. I hope you have a speedy recovery, and quickly return to chatting.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Brian

Ouch :Frown: . Best of luck with a speedy recovery  :Smile: .

----------


## Tropicok

Jeez, Kurt, I just went through this with my colleague at the zoo.  He was making a bread box, of all things, and the guide slipped.  Get well quick, take your antibiotics faithfully and keep those hand muscles moving.

----------


## jclee

!!!! Ouch! I wish you a fast recovery. (No pressure to reply.  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## Kurt

Thanks everyone. The novacane is starting to wear off and now I am extremely sore. Never realized how much I use my right hand before, but now I do. I can't take care of the animals without it, at least not tonight, will try to figure out how tomorrow.

----------


## bshmerlie

30 years ago I got my right hand cuaght in a circular saw (skill saw).  After several operations and years later I have no long term effects and I still have all my fingers.  Just always think how lucky you are and how worse it could had been.  I wish you a speedy recovery.  Keep it clean and away from any moisture.  I tried the vitamin E thing to help reduce scars but it didn't really do anything for me so my hand is pretty scared but no big deal.  Like I said I've got all my fingers and they're all the right length.  The hardest part is using the restroom with your other hand for a couple of months.

----------


## ngriffin2009

Wow that sucks!  Get better soon!

----------


## Ebony

Oh my gosh Kurt  :Frog Surprise: , How painful. Have you got someone to come and look after you and your frogs? 
Make sure you've got plenty of pain meds for the long weekend. Im guessing you have Queens birthday week end to. You poor thing. Take care.  :Bloom:

----------


## Jace

Glad to hear your okay, Kurt.  Being right handed myself and two weeks past surgery on my right wrist, I know how you feel.  Now to get to the real trick...finding a cute nurse who can take care of you and your animals in her uniform.. :Wink: .  Take care.

----------


## Skulldroog

Damn that sucks. I hope you're not in too much pain and the recovery is speedy.  :Wink:

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

Sorry, but I laughed aloud. I had a close call with a 24 inch Stihl with a full chisel chain over the weekend. Missed the meat, but cut the metatarsal plate right off my boot. 

Hope you have a speedy recovery.

Also, whiskey fixes everything...

----------


## Ebony

Yea, but dont tip it over the wound like they do in the movies :EEK!: . It will sting..oooh.  :Wink:

----------


## Paul Rust

*Hope everything heals up with no ill effects Kurt. You know there are easier ways to get out of giving a lecture.* 
* Get Well Soon*

----------


## Kurt

> 30 years ago I got my right hand cuaght in a circular saw (skill saw). After several operations and years later I have no long term effects and I still have all my fingers. Just always think how lucky you are and how worse it could had been. I wish you a speedy recovery. Keep it clean and away from any moisture. I tried the vitamin E thing to help reduce scars but it didn't really do anything for me so my hand is pretty scared but no big deal. Like I said I've got all my fingers and they're all the right length. The hardest part is using the restroom with your other hand for a couple of months.


 
Yeah it could've been worse, I could've taken at hand off or even just hit the bone, tendon, or major nerve. Thanks.

----------


## Kurt

> Oh my gosh Kurt , How painful. Have you got someone to come and look after you and your frogs? 
> Make sure you've got plenty of pain meds for the long weekend. Im guessing you have Queens birthday week end to. You poor thing. Take care.


No, no one to help with the animals. Tomorrow I will try to work with them, fedd them, etc.

There is no Queen's Birthday observation in the US, as we have not been a part of the Empire for over 200 years.

----------


## Kurt

> Glad to hear your okay, Kurt. Being right handed myself and two weeks past surgery on my right wrist, I know how you feel. Now to get to the real trick...finding a cute nurse who can take care of you and your animals in her uniform... Take care.


Well, that's not going to happen. The nurse that bandaged me up, after the doctor, was done was a dude!

Thanks.

----------


## Kurt

> *Hope everything heals up with no ill effects Kurt. You know there are easier ways to get out of giving a lecture.* 
> *Get Well Soon*


Actually I was trying to get out of yard work. Admitedly, I took it too far, but at least I won't have to do any yard work for at least 2 weeks.

----------


## 1beataway

Kurt, I'm so disappointed. I need someone to chat with!

----------


## Kurt

> Sorry, but I laughed aloud. I had a close call with a 24 inch Stihl with a full chisel chain over the weekend. Missed the meat, but cut the metatarsal plate right off my boot. 
> 
> Hope you have a speedy recovery.
> 
> Also, whiskey fixes everything...


Except for cirrhosis of the liver.

Thanks, everyone for tehe well wishes.

----------


## Kurt

> Kurt, I'm so disappointed. I need someone to chat with!


So sorry, but its going to be a while, before I ca do anything like that.

----------


## 1beataway

Have you considered learning to type with your feet? For me, at least. Seriously, the inconvenience your injury is causing me..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 

I really hope that taking care of your pets goes well.

----------


## Kurt

My hand is slowly getting better. Tomorrow I will atempt to feed my frogs, maybe try to catch up on some of these post. So, everybody do me a favor and stop posting till I can catch up.  :Big Grin:

----------


## scribbles

Ouch, that must have hurt so bad! I wish you a speedy recovery (I would have earlier, but I haven't been able to post much at all lately. My family and I just moved to New Hampshire, and are very busy unpacking).

----------


## 1beataway

> My hand is slowly getting better. Tomorrow I will atempt to feed my frogs, maybe try to catch up on some of these post. So, everybody do me a favor and stop posting till I can catch up.


 
Who wants to see who can post the most in this thread?!?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

I can, because I post more than the rest of you combined. Of course I have no life and spend all my time in front of this computer and taking care of animals. Pathetic, I know.

----------


## Kurt

> Ouch, that must have hurt so bad! I wish you a speedy recovery (I would have earlier, but I haven't been able to post much at all lately. My family and I just moved to New Hampshire, and are very busy unpacking).



The pain is not nearly as bad as it was and I can almost make a fist with my right hand, but not quite. I did manage to feed some animals today. So yeah.

Where in NH did you move to? I plan on being at Zoo Creatures in Plaistow Tuesday night for crickets.

----------


## scribbles

I moved to Bow. It's near Concord. I have never been to Plaistow, but maybe I've drove through it.

----------


## Kurt

Plaistow is on the Massachusetts border and Zoo Creatures is on Rte 125 a few miles north of that border. Its an awesome place! The have all kinds of cool stuff on display, rattlesnakes, cobras, alligators, copperheads, and so on. Lots of cool animals for sale as well. There's a reptile room, a bird room, and an aquarium room. They even sell puppies. Man, do they stink. On weekends they do tours of the upstairs breeding facility.

----------


## 1beataway

How come you didn't tell me about that place when I was visiting that area?

----------


## Kurt

I think I did.

----------


## 1beataway

No. You only told me about a place in MA.

----------


## Kurt

Black Jungle?

----------


## 1beataway

Yeah that was it. I thought you tried to send me somewhere Black.

----------


## nana

Aww glad you are getting better hunny,sending special healing nana huggles your way  :Smile:  x

----------


## Kurt

Thanks.

----------


## Paul Rust

*Hey Kurt, how is the hand. I hope you are doing better.*

----------


## 1beataway

> *Hey Kurt, how is the hand. I hope you are doing better.*


I was going to ask him for an update. You beat me to it!  :Frown:

----------


## Paul Rust

> I was going to ask him for an update. You beat me to it!


 *Well with our budding affair I thought I should be the first.*  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1beataway

> *Well with our budding affair I thought I should be the first.*


Some men have all the luck!

----------


## Kurt

What budding affair?

The hand is itching and I have to resist the urge to scratch, I change the dressing everyday and there is still some spotting on the bandage. Having a little bit more range of movement with each passing day.

Thanks for asking.

----------


## 1beataway

> What budding affair?
> 
> The hand is itching and I have to resist the urge to scratch, I change the dressing everyday and there is still some spotting on the bandage. Having a little bit more range of movement with each passing day.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


The affair you announced to everyone here in another thread. We're all happy for you and Paul.

How is feeding the frogs?

----------


## Paul Rust

*I know how ugly a chainsaw can get. I'm glad you are healing fine.*

----------


## Kurt

> The affair you announced to everyone here in another thread. We're all happy for you and Paul.
> 
> How is feeding the frogs?


I announced nothing of the kind. I said, and apparently I was missunderstood, that if Paul could not tell the difference between me and a woman, that he had some major problems, and find himself in a situation that could be quite surprising, i.e., the Crying Game.

Feeding frog is difficult at best, but I am managing.

----------


## Kurt

> *I know how ugly a chainsaw can get. I'm glad you are healing fine.*


Thanks. The stiches come out on the 16th. Yeah.

----------


## nana

Chuffed to hear your getting better hunny  :Smile:

----------


## Kurt

Thanks.

----------

